# Admin goes Rap-stylee



## dellzeqq (18 May 2009)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLwiccIOxI

very good, Shaun. 
(With thanks to Si over on the CTC forum)


----------



## Shaun (18 May 2009)




----------



## spandex (18 May 2009)

Thats cool


----------

